
Ask HN: How are you handling US sales tax? - feistypharit
Hi, I&#x27;m looking to start selling a physical product in the US.  However, it looks like being compliant with the US sales tax laws since the Wayfair verdict is a pain.  Even using something like Amazon FBA doesn&#x27;t help here.  What are others doing?<p>Thanks!
======
jakejohnson
If you're just starting out, I'd register and collect sales tax in the state
where you have a physical presence. You would only collect and remit sales tax
in that state. As you grow your business, you may need to consider economic
nexus thresholds to determine if you have nexus in additional states based on
revenue or order volume [1].

You may have different sales tax obligations if you decide to sell on a
marketplace such as Amazon. FBA sellers may have additional nexuses based on
where Amazon is storing your products in fulfillment centers [2]. Marketplace
facilitator laws are taking effect where the marketplace may collect and remit
sales tax on your behalf in specific states, but you may still be obligated to
report sales tax [3].

All of this can get complicated fast. As always, it's a good idea to talk to a
CPA or tax professional first.

[1]: [https://blog.taxjar.com/economic-nexus-
laws/](https://blog.taxjar.com/economic-nexus-laws/) [2]:
[https://blog.taxjar.com/find-amazon-fba-sales-tax-
nexus/](https://blog.taxjar.com/find-amazon-fba-sales-tax-nexus/) [3]:
[https://blog.taxjar.com/sales-tax-by-state-marketplace-
facil...](https://blog.taxjar.com/sales-tax-by-state-marketplace-facilitator-
laws-explained/)

